# makita drill



## plasterking (Oct 18, 2014)

hi everyone,
I am looking at purchasing a makita sds drill and also a makita combi drill, does anyone no which are the best models to go for........:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Cordless or lead?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

whatever model you get make sure this battery fits in


----------



## plasterking (Oct 18, 2014)

gazman said:


> Cordless or lead?


Cordless. :blink:


----------



## plasterking (Oct 18, 2014)

Cheer's.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/cord...mpulse-driver_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane

any comments guys because I am speechless


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/cord...mpulse-driver_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane
> 
> any comments guys because I am speechless


 That is an impressive tool, and will be great in those remodel situations where you are trying to be quiet. 
I bought my last Makita drill, and impact combination back in 2008, and has rarely been used since March 2012, but is always there when I need it and battery life still seems great. I've always been impressed with Makita tools.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

plasterking said:


> hi everyone,
> I am looking at purchasing a makita sds drill and also a makita combi drill, does anyone no which are the best models to go for........:thumbsup:


I just put 3 dif bids on Ebay for the BHP 451!
Good combi dril,but I only use them for mixing my mud!:thumbsup:
But the bastards have stopped making them with the three speed box!:furious:


----------



## ChicagoHandyman (Dec 30, 2014)

Go for the brushless motor. twice the price but lasts 5x as long. i have gotten the white model, the blue non bl. and finally now the brushless. it just feels like it has more power.


----------

